# Shark rod blank sugestions?



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I want to get a custom 8-9 foot shark rod for my 12/0 but I don't want a broomstick I want some action in the rod. I looked at the Gator Glass 10' shark blank and that's to much of a broomstick for me. Has anyone done a shark rod build before? 

Thanks.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Nobody, everyone uses a store bought shark rod?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Make a post on Sharks on the Sand, probably be more help.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah and they have a whole forum dedicated to rod builds and reel upgrades and such.


----------



## fishonthegrill (Aug 17, 2013)

*shark rod blanks*

here you go....seeker 8' 40-100lb. Jb80xh
seeker hercules 6' 50-100lb. Gt560xh


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN (Jan 9, 2013)

*Seeker jb80xh*

Just had a Seeker 8' made have not had a chance to use it but it has some backbone so I would recommended it, 100 bucks from Mud Hole!!!! Tom


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Get a Berret Custom Rod! Those things are beasts!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



THONAS J. RYAN said:


> Just had a Seeker 8' made have not had a chance to use it but it has some backbone so I would recommended it, 100 bucks from Mud Hole!!!! Tom


You have the JB80xH that he was talking about? Did you make it yourself how have someone wrap it for you? Wouldn't mind seeing some pictures of it if you have time.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



MoganMan said:


> Get a Berret Custom Rod! Those things are beasts!


I looked at Barrett and they want an arm and a leg. I can get one at probably half the cost with having someone local wrap it.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

why do you want a long rod for a 12/0? i'd go 7ft max. a long rod with 30+lbs of drag will kick your ass. 

I have the Half hitch custom 80-130 rod. think its 6'6". its a perfect match for a 12/0 and 80-100lb line. and it was 99 bucks.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at Barrett and they want an arm and a leg. I can get one at probably half the cost with having someone local wrap it.


not with the components, blank and craftsmanship that goes into those rods. they are fairly priced.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



lowprofile said:


> why do you want a long rod for a 12/0? i'd go 7ft max. a long rod with 30+lbs of drag will kick your ass.
> 
> I have the Half hitch custom 80-130 rod. think its 6'6". its a perfect match for a 12/0 and 80-100lb line. and it was 99 bucks.


Keep more line out of the water. And I don't really like shorty rods, I guess a 7-7'6 wouldn't be that bad.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I went by Outcast yesterday to see what they had, didn't have anything that would pair up with a 12/0. Does Half Hitch still have some?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

You need guides...I got a killer set of quad foot rollers...? Reel seat..?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got a killer Daiwa IGFA 80 pound class rod for sale. You can use it immediately and strip and rewrap whenever! Great rod blank already set up with quality reel seat and AFTCO roller guides.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Right now I'm leaning toward a Seeker blank that was mentiend in this thread. A aluminum butt and reel seat combo. And then a striper roller guide and roller tip with fugi in between. Hopefully I can come check out the Seeker build to see if I like it.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I need to do some measuring, the aluminum butt combo that would fit this blank would end up being 24" long. Not sure if that would be too long or not. And how do the tips go, it says it's a size 12 tip but the roller tips I see are like 6/64ths.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

do all SIC or Hardloy guides. no rollers. they catch sand, don't spin, coating gets rubbed off and rust. all in one trip. lol. with today guides, there is no reason to have rollers on a beach rod.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Not even the tip?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

And what is sic? I called Half Hitch today, all they had was rods $200 plus.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i think it stands for silicone carbide? its one of Fuji's ring options. 

have you built a rod before?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I have done a few rebuilds, never one from start. So I haven't found the spine, set the reel seat etc. and I haven't done a full rod flex coat. Rather have someone with all the tools do it for me.


----------

